# ION TOOL HOG RING PLIERS



## tropics (Jan 24, 2018)

Got a pair for my B-Day seem pretty good for being cheap






Spring Loaded





I crimped a bag of water closed this is a thin bag,hardly any leak





Holds up to 3/4" clips I only had 1/2" on hand





Richie
If anyone needs a link here it is


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jan 24, 2018)

tools r fun!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2018)

After using a cheap pair for a few months, I bought a spring loaded pair like yours & have been using them for several years, without a problem.
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2018)

greatfx1959 said:


> tools r fun!



My old pair were funny they bit me more then the rings LOL
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> After using a cheap pair for a few months, I bought a spring loaded pair like yours & have been using them for several years, without a problem.
> Al


Al That is good to hear is it okay to put a link for were i ordered them?
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2018)

tropics said:


> Al That is good to hear is it okay to put a link for were i ordered them?
> Richie



Yea go ahead Richie, it's more of an information link than an ad for a business. Jeff is getting a little easier on the links. If it's informative & helpful it is allowed now. But still no ads and they really don't like YouTube links or links to competing sites. But you can embed a YouTube video, just can't link it to YouTube. In other words you have to be able to play the video without leaving SMF!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea go ahead Richie, it's more of an information link than an ad for a business. Jeff is getting a little easier on the links. If it's informative & helpful it is allowed now. But still no ads and they really don't like YouTube links or links to competing sites. But you can embed a YouTube video, just can't link it to YouTube. In other words you have to be able to play the video without leaving SMF!
> Al


I don't do utube posting 
I hardly ever open them when someone post
Richie


----------



## Braz (Jan 25, 2018)

Way in the back of one of my toolbox drawers was a pair of hog ring pliers that I had last used when I put new seat covers on my '50 Chevy - in about '58. They are now my sausage hog ring pliers. Spring loaded and all.


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2018)

Braz said:


> Way in the back of one of my toolbox drawers was a pair of hog ring pliers that I had last used when I put new seat covers on my '50 Chevy - in about '58. They are now my sausage hog ring pliers. Spring loaded and all.
> 
> View attachment 351507



Braz They look like the ones I found that didn't have the spring
Richie


----------

